# Flashing en el control de excitación español



## ncgpaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Hola a todos. No soy experta en estos temas, soy traductora y necesito ayuda de los que saben.

Alguna o alguno de ustedes puede decirme como se llama en español el flashing, corriente flashing que se lo que activa a un excitador. No es encendido, ni corriente intermitente. Y también encontré el verbo flash. 

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 1, 2011)

Pués.... te faltó poner algún contexto.... o el trozo de texto en el que aparece....


----------



## ncgpaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Gracias por responder. 
Tienes razón, falta contexto. Aquí algunos ejemplos en los que aparece:

Field flashing module current shunt outputs
yo tengo: salidas de los derivadores de corriente del módulo de "excitación inicial de campo".

It will also monitor the flashing current level and field build up current level 
Yo tengo: También controla el nivel de corriente "de excitación inicial" y el nivel de establecimiento de corriente de campo.

The second application is field forcing/flashing
Yo tengo: La segunda alicación es el forzado/excitación inicial de campo.

Eso de xcitación inicial es solo un intento por acercarme o adivinar casi. De verdad agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

ncgpaz dijo:


> Hola a todos. No soy experta en estos temas, soy traductora y necesito ayuda de los que saben.
> 
> Alguna o alguno de ustedes puede decirme como se llama en español el flashing, corriente flashing que se lo que activa a un excitador. No es encendido, ni corriente intermitente. Y también encontré el verbo flash.
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.



Según el resto del contexto podría ser "Pulsante", publica la frase completa.


----------



## ncgpaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Gracias fogonazo, arriba de tu respuesta puse algunos ejemplos. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 1, 2011)

> Según el resto del contexto podría ser "Pulsante", publica la frase completa.


 sii, eso creo tambien yo, es como intermitente pero pulsante se acomoda mas al contexto


----------



## ncgpaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Gracias, por lo menos sí hay referencias de tensión pulsante, campo pulsante. Les agradezco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

Parece que se esta hablando de un sistema de protección midiendo el "Pulso" de corriente de salida sobre una resistencia "Shunt"


----------



## ncgpaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya veo, que tengo que leer más. No había visto lo de resistencia shunt. En el diccionario shunt es derivador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

Electrónicamente hablando "Shunt" no posee una traducción exacta, por lo que se emplea también en castellano, al reemplazar shunt por derivador se pierde el sentido sobre su función.

El término Shunt se podría interpretar como: "_*Resistencia de medición de corriente por caída de tensión*_"


----------



## ncgpaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Agradezco enormemente esa explicación. Menos mal que shunt aparece pocas veces en mi texto.


----------

